# New to breeding and need help



## sexyman (Jul 23, 2011)

I am looking for someone who is interested in introducing new blood. I live in the twin citys area of Minnesota. 
I have a white male (AKC of coarse) 
He has a normal tempermant and is very pretty.
He has good hips
His nose is liver
He is a lover but very protetive of his girls (wife and daughters)


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

When you say he has good hips, have they been xrayed and sent to OFA for evaluation? or Penn Hipped?

When you say he has a "normal temperament" what does that mean? Have you had his temperament tested? What titles does he have? Do you compete in any AKC dog sport with him? Do you show him in UKC conformation (white is a disqualifying fault in AKC).

Can you post his pedigree? We need much more info if you want us to help you find a girl for your guy.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I really think this is fake.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The liver nose -- disqualifying fault. Also the white color, but some do breed whites, one would hope they are breeding whites with black noses though. 

They are all pretty. 

What exactly is your perception of normal temperament. I think many of us feel the breed overall needs improvement in the area of temperament. Being normal in that light would suggest that your dog does not have the temperament that should be bred. But as we have no idea what your perception of normal is, maybe you could let us know some of the dog's accomplishments.

He is a lover, but very protective of his girls -- This could mean anything from barking at strangers, to having bitten three people already. 

Dogs are a dime a dozen, and in fact, a single dog can impregnate 50 or more bitches in a year's time. So, you need to have a better resume than what you have for your dog for anyone with a decent bitch to consider him. Perhaps the UKC shows allow a liver nose, and they allow the white color, so maybe what you should do is take you white dog and prove that he has good temperament, good health, we have not even discussed pedigree -- it is what it is, but what is it? Prove it by training and trialing the dog in some venue. Prove it by getting the hips and elbows certified. 

Sexyman, the only available bitches to him on this criteria, will be those whose owners are not knowledgeable, and do not screen, and have questionable temperament.


----------

